
Is there any potential risks to using an Airbnb host's “free home WiFi” - subroutine
In the news recently, there has been a string of incidents where Airbnb hosts have setup hidden webcams in their home. In regard to these incidents someone on twitter remarked...<p>AirBnB unpacking checklist:
- locate home internet router
- unplug it<p>Several ensuing comments were in the vein of... &quot;and lose the ability to connect to wifi on the off chance?!&quot;<p>This made me wonder about another potential security concern... how much personal info could a tech savvy&#x2F;malicious host scrape from someone who simply connects to their router and uses the internet per typical use (check bank account, log into email, etc.)?
======
kobiguru
Man in the middle attack is pretty easy to do if you have control over the
traffic. So I would simply say stay off. But that's just being super paranoid.

~~~
Ultramanoid
Is it though ? How is it different from trusting a café's or a hotel's free
WiFi ?

~~~
subroutine
Naturally from a tech standpoint, not different.

There is a meaningful tech-independent difference though, with regard to the
motives of an individual vs. Starbucks/Hilton

We trust Hilton wifi because there is some mutual understanding that if it
were found out Hilton was installing hidden cameras in the bedrooms and
accessing our personal information via wifi hacking, they'd suffer heavily
(wrt. social media backlash, civil lawsuits, reduction in customers,
compliance with new policy/oversight groups, etc.). Basically such a move
would be detrimental to their bottom-line. Also these businesses are public
spaces with a staff of employees who overlook each-other's work. I assume
people are much less likely to implement some sneaky scheme like installing a
hidden camera at their workplace rather than in the privacy of their own
residence.

Should I be more weary about connecting to the wifi at some local co-op jazz
cafe vs. Starbucks is exactly what I'd like to know. Is a man-in-the-middle
hack something a script-kid could easily pull off, or is there more to it?

